
A Crisis of Identification - reverse
https://inference-review.com/article/a-crisis-of-identification
======
sgt101
As a non-mathematician this shone some light on a story that I am aware of
being interesting and controversial but have no understanding of. It let me
see how the debate is developing, and I think it left me with a fair and clear
idea of where the story has got to - with enough explanation that I can see
why the debate rests where it does. It also helped me see a little of what the
argument is about and what the protagonists are arguing over.

------
tempguy9999
What spectacularly clean, concise and elegant writing, a level of quality I so
rarely get to appreciate. For that alone I'm printing it out to read again
later and learn from. And the maths side is a bonus.

Thanks, author!

------
asdfasdfdavid
This is an excellent update on the current status of the proof, with a very
good overview of the benefits of using category theory.

